# YouTube celebrity "Etika" found dead after concerning YouTube video post



## Darth Meteos (Jun 25, 2019)

Joycon Boyz for life


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 25, 2019)

Incredibly sad, what a horrible string of events. 

Please take yours and others mental health seriously, people.


----------



## Daisy (Jun 25, 2019)

RIP


----------



## drenal (Jun 25, 2019)

Remember that you are never alone, there is someone out there who cares about you


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 25, 2019)

NO NO NO THIS HAS TO BE FAKE! THERE CAN'T BE ANOTHER DEAD CELEBRITY! THERE JUST CAN'T BE!


----------



## yusuo (Jun 25, 2019)

I didn't know of the guy, never watched one of his videos however its never a good thing when people can't find the help they need.

If anyone here ever finds themselves in a similar position to Etika, please message anyone you can, I may not know you but if you ever need to talk, I'm always available for a chat.


----------



## SkittleDash (Jun 25, 2019)

Damn... My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 25, 2019)

Sad. He was in a downward spiral. We knew. Powerless.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm really sad to hear this. I've been very closely following the events the past few days ever since he posted his suicide video note. I met the guy at AnimeNYC last year, and he was incredibly humble, chill, and just a super fucking awesome person to meet. It hits closer to home now because that took away the feeling of him "just being a YouTube personality" for me, and legitimize the fact that there is (well, was...) a living, breathing human behind the channel.

Gonna miss everything that he brings to the Nintendo community and his fan base. Gonna miss him.

Rest in fucking peace, my dude. So sad to see you go. #JOYCONBOYZ gonna hold it down out here forever, bet.



Spoiler: somewhat NSFW selfie of me and him. Rest in peace







Edit - also, for everyone here reading this, I'm on GBAtemp daily. I may not be able to provide legitimate, licensed help, but if you need someone to vent to, to chat with, whatever, shoot me a PM. I'm always around to talk.


----------



## Oleboy555 (Jun 25, 2019)

another legend has passed on.. RIP


----------



## Essasetic (Jun 25, 2019)

Wow, I was really hoping this was a stunt. But no. He jumped off a bridge and killed himself. Please, if anybody is considering suicide or self-harm. Seek help!

Hotlines can be found in this URL: https://t.co/EC2mKZsbZ7?amp=1

*MENTAL HEALTH ISSUES IS NOT A JOKE! 

(and shame on the people who pretended he was dead a few days before this).*


----------



## Valery0p (Jun 25, 2019)

Knew it only because of the reaction videos, but Man, that's really sad 
Condolences, it seemed such a nice dude...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2019)

i didn't think he would actually do it. : (
rest in piece etika, you will be missed.
i feel really bad for his friends and family


----------



## Nudu (Jun 25, 2019)

Etika is our boy...... forever


----------



## Something whatever (Jun 25, 2019)

I was hoping so hard that he was okay, this man gave me so many laughs...
Etika I really hope you rest in peace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<3 my thoughts go to his family.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 25, 2019)

Damn, this really hits me deeply because of how the events where being happening. I don't know what else to say...


----------



## leon315 (Jun 25, 2019)

Guess there's something u can't buy with money or fame: it's HAPPINESS.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 25, 2019)

Was hoping this was some sick joke. Watched a few of his Vids, the fake switch was too good. Sad that someone so young left like this..


----------



## Aldoria (Jun 25, 2019)

it really hits me hard, so sad damn
Rest in peace ...


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 25, 2019)

This actually really sad. Some people are so fucking ignorant when it comes to mental illness. It makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 25, 2019)

I was just watching some of his reactions last night... So sad 

I hope his family and friends will be ok


----------



## MiiJack (Jun 25, 2019)

Having some form of passive depression, this hits really hard to hear. Watched him since 2015 . This is just sad


----------



## Frexxos (Jun 25, 2019)

Man, I wasn't his follower or so. But I've seen some videos of him and he was funny. 
But those news... I really feel uncomfortable. 

Damn, that's what's the most people underestimate: deal with your mental health! It's easy to look happy but I think the most of us are not happy inside. Damn he was so young.


----------



## altorn (Jun 25, 2019)

People kept insisting he was faking it too... RIP


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 25, 2019)

This seem like suicide, now I'm reminded of Robin Williams.


----------



## Elranzer (Jun 25, 2019)

Suicide is always sad.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2019)

Oh my god. I never knew him, but i'm gonna kill whoever made him have depression.


----------



## Reecey (Jun 25, 2019)

Terribly sad news! The biggest problem regarding men’s mental well-being is as a man you bottle up all your problems and eventually this turns into more serious matters like depression and without really getting to grips with your issues this is what happens you end up taking your own life also him being black can be even more traumatic.


----------



## Glitchk0ud1001 (Jun 25, 2019)

... im shock right now, i dont know what to say but JOYCON MEN FOREVER.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 25, 2019)

Rest In Peace...

If everyone took him seriously he would be probably still here...
I saw some trolls... like fuck them...
For example: https://twitter.com/oxyygin/status/1141597942551330816?s=21


----------



## Godofcheese (Jun 25, 2019)

Riperinos


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 25, 2019)

OMG my ears are ringing from this news. I am really sad about him.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 25, 2019)

Damn and that on my birthday  I will always miss him. I have been watching him for years now.


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 25, 2019)

Justinde75 said:


> Damn and that on my birthday  I will always miss him. I have been watching him for years now.


Happy Birthday Bro!

Even if it won’t be a « Happy » Birthday


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 25, 2019)

NeoSlyde said:


> Happy Birthday Bro!
> 
> Even if it won’t be a « Happy » Birthday


Thanks but yeah I am really sad hearing this news. I always used to watch his streams for hours, looking forward more to his streams than to the actual game announcements. Rest in peace Desmond, hope you are with Randy (his brother) now.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 25, 2019)

Justinde75 said:


> Thanks but yeah I am really sad hearing this news. I always used to watch his streams for hours, looking forward more to his streams than to the actual game announcements. Rest in peace Desmond, hope you are with Randy (his brother) now.


Why did he kill himself?

I am 30 years old close to his age.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 25, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Why did he kill himself?
> 
> I am 30 years old close to his age.


He had a couple of mental breakdowns recently where he was even raided by the police and was put in a mental institution. After he constantly shit on his friends and told him he doesnt need them. Alot of his friends left him after that which made him realize how he fucked up. People took the clown meme way too far and it must have played a huge part in it too


----------



## Wolfy (Jun 25, 2019)

Didn't know the man, seen his face maybe once or twice in compilations.

But that's just rough, ending it without knowing what could've been, what he could've become.

Prayers out to his family. No one should have to deal with this alone.


----------



## Rob Blou (Jun 25, 2019)

Noooo  RIP Etika. I'm still a Joycon Boyz


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 25, 2019)

Justinde75 said:


> He had a couple of mental breakdowns recently where he was even raided by the police and was put in a mental institution. After he constantly shit on his friends and told him he doesnt need them. Alot of his friends left him after that which made him realize how he fucked up. People took the clown meme way too far and it must have played a huge part in it too


I just want to know what is about being alone? I have few friends but i am alone most of the time and if they left i will be sad little bit and live alone freely. Words hurts me too but i forget them naturally after few days I wake up fresh.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jun 25, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I just want to know what is about being alone? I have few friends but i am alone most of the time and if they left i will be sad little bit and live alone freely. Words hurts me too but i forget them naturally after few days I wake up fresh.


Alot of people deal with it differently. Some people need attention from others


----------



## GoldenBullet (Jun 25, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> I just want to know what is about being alone? I have few friends but i am alone most of the time and if they left i will be sad little bit and live alone freely. Words hurts me too but i forget them naturally after few days I wake up fresh.


It's not about being alone. It's about losing people that you care about or mean something to you.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jun 25, 2019)

Rest in peace.

If I say anything else, my humor will take over and I'll sound like a jerk.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 25, 2019)

GoldenBullet said:


> It's not about being alone. It's about losing people that you care about or mean something to you.


I learned that no one is worth it other than your family. Everyone can replace you in a blink of an eye or end life time relationship by one sentence.


----------



## YeezusWalks (Jun 25, 2019)

Rest easy lad...


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 25, 2019)

damn, after seeing the episode a few weeks back with him being taken to hospital after a mental breakdown i would've though he would have been kept under close watch, but after knowing a few people who have been suicidal the support offered now days are all obsessed with "care in the community" no doubt to reduce costs, people going through things like this should definitely reach out to one of the care lines like the Samaritans i have been told by several people who have been having these thoughts how helpful it was once they plucked up the courage to just give it a go


----------



## Agusto101 (Jun 25, 2019)

He had a great channel and a lot of followers..I dont understand why he todo that...ITS SO POINTLESS but wharever..the depression is so stupid,  there so many better things to do..but..fine...rest in peace boy , not you can sleep with no worries.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 25, 2019)

Oh My God What the Fuck! I just saw a video of him around last month where the police came into his house to make sure he was ok because he was having a mental breakdown and he had it live on Instagram.


----------



## DKB (Jun 25, 2019)

Damn. What a shame.


----------



## Asia81 (Jun 25, 2019)

rip even if I don't know him


----------



## guily6669 (Jun 25, 2019)

Well I also don't see what's the secret combination for this shitty life... May he find something else on the "other side" if there's even anything else out there...

But I think is this world that needs a restart, its all about the famous, rich and corrupt motherfuckers out there.


----------



## wurstpistole (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm sorry who? This is not meant disrespectfully, I just do not have one single clue who this person is.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 25, 2019)

Haven't heard much about him but still sad.
Suicide and depression is a real problem not many understand.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 25, 2019)

Sorry to hear that but I don't know him and never heard of him at all. Was told that he swearing and doing unusual stuff things. 

I don't watched any drama on youtube at all. Not my things. Just into walkthrough, and E3 news and video games news. Thats all. Avoid the drama.


----------



## TheRealNGB (Jun 25, 2019)

I just want to say please, PLEASE take caution when going into rivers, canals, and the like. I recently had someone close to me die drowning, I will spare the terrible details, but they to suffered from mental issues, it wasn't a suicide, but they simply did not understand the dangers of the water. It actually happens frequently in my area. Again PLEASE take caution in the waters, and always keep seeking help first when dealing with mental illness.

Peace!


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 25, 2019)

never heard of him


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Jun 25, 2019)

RIP my man Etika. I only watched his reactions and never caught any of his live streams, but his reactions always made me laugh or smile.



Mohammed2935 said:


> I learned that no one is worth it other than your family. *Everyone can replace you in a blink of an eye or end life time relationship by one sentence.*



Some people aren't lucky enough to have a loving and caring family. Some families abuse their kids, neglect them, or are just too busy to spend time with each other. Some kids are orphans so they have very few people to turn to.

Regarding the bold part: Friends you trust and respect and you know the feeling is mutual is very hard to replace or end your friendship with just one sentence. Even if you try to intentionally end the relationship, they're probably going to be concerned about you.



TunaKetchup said:


> never heard of him



1. Disgusting PFP

2. Can't blame you. Not everybody is up-to-date on all the streamers. Etika was a great entertainer and streamer who had depression and "people" on the Internet were making fun of him.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jun 25, 2019)

Coolsonickirby said:


> RIP my man Etika. I only watched his reactions and never caught any of his live streams, but his reactions always made me laugh or smile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very sad


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 25, 2019)

Rest in peace. Depression is no joke. If you or anyone you know ever feels they need to reach out, please do so. :/


----------



## Dominator211 (Jun 25, 2019)

It's all just so very sad.....


----------



## NeoSlyde (Jun 25, 2019)

Fuck man... this has opened my eyes on many many things...


----------



## CharlesHoy (Jun 25, 2019)

I remember him from an old Achievement Hunter vid, went to watch his YouTube and it was like he was an entirely different person, as someone who believes there is something after passing away, I hope he is now happy


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 25, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2019)

Sign this petition, so we can have his channel back to remember him

https://www.change.org/p/susan-wojc...we-can-remember-his-legacy-rip-desmond-amofah


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 25, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> Sign this petition, so we can have his channel back to remember him
> 
> https://www.change.org/p/susan-wojc...we-can-remember-his-legacy-rip-desmond-amofah



Why would we bring his channel back if he deleted it as his last wish?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2019)

Maluma said:


> Why would we bring his channel back if he deleted it as his last wish?


So we can remember him


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 25, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> So we can remember him


He wanted the youtube channel gone though. I think it's disrespectful to go against his wishes.


----------



## Bimmel (Jun 25, 2019)

Really sad. This internet fame crushed him, so it seems.

It shouldn't have ended this way.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 25, 2019)

Poor guy. Etika was truly a cool dude. My condolences to his family.


----------



## RedoLane (Jun 25, 2019)

My condolences to his family and close ones.
I've been there as well(ah don't worry, it was a long time ago!) and it pains me to see people who make great content just ending their own lives.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## jt_1258 (Jun 25, 2019)

Dam man, it's a dam shame to see him go


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Jun 25, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> NO NO NO THIS HAS TO BE FAKE! THERE CAN'T BE ANOTHER DEAD CELEBRITY! THERE JUST CAN'T BE!


death is real, buddy. welcome to earth!


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 25, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> NO NO NO THIS HAS TO BE FAKE! THERE CAN'T BE ANOTHER DEAD CELEBRITY! THERE JUST CAN'T BE!


I don't think he was a celebrity tbh.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2019)

Maluma said:


> He wanted the youtube channel gone though. I think it's disrespectful to go against his wishes.


Well... having in mind he was mentally ill... this will support his family wishes to remember him with his channel back on YT


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 25, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> Well... having in mind he was mentally ill... this will support his family wishes to remember him with his channel back on YT


No


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> No


Well, it is Maluma and your opinion against 30,000+


----------



## wiired24 (Jun 25, 2019)

I'm very saddened to hear that it came to this. If anyone needs anything at all I'm just a message away. If you're dealing with depression, please get help. Reach out to me, a counselor, a friend, anyone. There are people that care about you. Some you may not even know.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Jun 25, 2019)

RIP


----------



## Nimrod-002 (Jun 25, 2019)

i bet its some lass who done broke his gosh darn heart, RIP funny man


----------



## drenal (Jun 25, 2019)

-snip-



Nimrod-002 said:


> i bet its some lass who done broke his gosh darn heart, RIP funny man


From what I've heard all the comments online and memes about him were getting to him


----------



## wownmnpare (Jun 26, 2019)

RIP joycon boyz. He's a nintendo fan also promote hacking and homebrews.


----------



## JonJaded (Jun 26, 2019)

Such sad news. RIP



wownmnpare said:


> RIP joycon boyz. He's a nintendo fan also promote hacking and homebrews.



Yup, honestly so sad that Etika didnt get to go headfirst into the hacking scene. He was so hyped and had a 1.0.0 system too and was so ready for all of it.

Sad to see it.


----------



## codezer0 (Jun 26, 2019)

The sad thing is, this news has such material to make a crack about how "NYPD didn't care" or "Nintendo job", but... I can't do it. I never even heard of the guy, but from what I'm reading of those that claim to, this was someone I wish I knew, and this news probably would have hit me worse if it did.

My condolences to his loved ones and close friends. I can't imagine the pain they must feel right now.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 26, 2019)

Maluma said:


> I don't think he was a celebrity tbh.


Well, the thread name is "youtube celebrity etika found dead" so I guess he is


----------



## IcedOutBart (Jun 26, 2019)

to me GBATemp is like that giant family that always squabble over everything.....but im glad i can come to this website and post every now and than to see how some of you guys are doing


----------



## AiP24 (Jun 26, 2019)

Wow, so sad. Rest in peace


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jun 26, 2019)

This is unbelievable. Man I loved his raw interactions and passion for his community. Always wanted to meet with him in NYC. Thoughts and prayers to his family and close ones, Rest Easy.


----------



## KingMuk (Jun 26, 2019)

followed this man since 2013. what a shitty turn of events.
I hope his mom gets through this entire ordeal considering this is the second son she lost and it was to suicide (for both of em)


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jun 26, 2019)

Chary said:


> View attachment 171297​
> Desmond Amofah, more commonly known to many as the YouTube personality Etika has been found dead, after going missing six days ago. Concerns rose when the man uploaded a video to his YouTube channel where he talked about depression and suicide. Yesterday, it was confirmed that Etika's belongings were found laying along the edge of a bridge in Manhattan. A police investigation was opened, which resulted in the authorities pulling a deceased male from a nearby river. The New York Police Department then later confirmed that the body did in fact belong to Desmond Amofah. The YouTuber showed previous signs of distress, as when he entirely deleted his YouTube account earlier this year, to the shock of his massive online fanbase. Etika rose to YouTube fame by playing Nintendo games, having almost a million subscribers. He died at the young age of 29.
> 
> Source


Yes, I really thought he was going to show up any minute, quite shocked he really went through with it, may he rest in peace.


----------



## huma_dawii (Jun 26, 2019)

I totally don't feel sorry for him, you cannot help someone who doesn't want to be helped. He took his own life and I will never feel sorry for someone who does that, I think is so selfish taking that way out... not caring about how your family your friends and in this case, your fans are going to deal with you doing this. I truly feel for the family and his friends, I can only imagine how horrible this must feel for them.

Hope this sends a message to all of those new youtubers out there... being a public person is not easy, many people cant handle it, specially with platforms like YouTube or any other social media network... Internet is a pretty new thing people, there is just not enough data or statistics about how the virtual life affects or mental health...

Love you all, if you think you're going thru depression or something like that please seek for help, reach out THERE IS ALWAYS a way out other than taking your own life, nothing can be that bad that can make you feel like you need to terminate your existence.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 26, 2019)

Is there a way to for me to remove this from my own personal view from the front page? I dont mean to sound disrespectful, I'm just a really empathetic/emotional person and reading this kind of thing really brings me down and makes me anxious.


----------



## Mike_77712 (Jun 26, 2019)

After all the times he cried wolf, I have no sympathy for him. Pity his family has to deal with this though.


----------



## cots (Jun 26, 2019)

I've never heard of the guy as I don't consider someone on YouTube a celebrity, but jumping off a bridge probably wasn't the most wise decision. Condolences to his real friends and family.


----------



## LucasM3 (Jun 26, 2019)

Sad to hear. May he rest in piece.


----------



## 7ank0v1c (Jun 26, 2019)

This is so sad man, I just wish he truly had help. Please guys if any of you struggle with depression or suicidal thoughts, please seek help. Its okay to admit a need for help...


----------



## spiderman1216 (Jun 26, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Incredibly sad, what a horrible string of events.
> 
> Please take yours and others mental health seriously, people.





7ank0v1c said:


> This is so sad man, I just wish he truly had help. Please guys if any of you struggle with depression or suicidal thoughts, please seek help. Its okay to admit a need for help...



Ok I think we need to talk about mental health. I myself suffer from some mental illnesses I'm not an expert though but I will say it's not as simple as taking it seriously.
I believe the way we deal with mental health is incredibly shallow as a society. Mental Illness is a societal problem as well as an individual one. Sometimes people who are mentally ill don't get the help they really need even though they seek it, and the help they find just isn't enough.

Now I agree with the overall of your message and I'm not blaming you or anything it's just that someone like me that does struggle with these issues it's not so much as they aren't taking seriously it's just that the help there sometimes isn't enough and suppression which some help boils down to isn't enough and people in the end just want it to end and they take their lives.


----------



## cots (Jun 26, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Is there a way to for me to remove this from my own personal view from the front page? I dont mean to sound disrespectful, I'm just a really empathetic/emotional person and reading this kind of thing really brings me down and makes me anxious.



Then why did you read and then comment on it? I suggest reading on how to properly deal with negative emotions and until you can limit yourself to exposure, but don't count on others to support negative actions like censorship.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 26, 2019)

cots said:


> Then why did you read and then comment on it? I suggest reading on how to properly deal with negative emotions and until you can limit yourself to exposure, but don't count on others to support negative actions like censorship.


Don't take offense. I said nothing wrong. I'm easily affected by deaths. it's sad, and it affects me to read. I'm not asking them to remove it, that wouldn't be my place. I'm just asking what can ****I**** do to remove it from MY view on the front page, if anything. I know forums often have customization options. What I asked is COMPLETELY okay, and there was nothing wrong with asking it. The fact that you're getting offended by what I said is immature and silly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2019)

snip


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 26, 2019)

MyLegGuy said:


> You could use an ad blocker like uBlock Origin to hide the front page news column.


Is there no customization option to remove single "things" from the front page? I don't want to get rid of the entire news thing, but I know that some forums have deep customization options, and I thought I'd ask. When the lead singer of Frightened Rabbit died, I was devastated, and that still affects me when I think about it. I don't want to read about it, so I'm hoping there are customization options. I looked in the options and only found things that would allow me to limit it to the "3 most recent new stories", but maybe there's another way? Thank you, by the way.


----------



## Bros.Life (Jun 26, 2019)

Damn it! This is sad. Did not know the guy but I feel as bad as same. 

People are really complicated. Actually, that's normal for human begins. There is a very famous Youtuber in my country, Brazil ,who has millions of subscribers and recently he claims he got depression. I quite don't understand why a person like him got this kind of disease. But definitely happiness is something very subjective.

I hope he may rest in peace.


----------



## IHOP (Jun 26, 2019)

Damn this is upsetting. Can't believe people would argue in the comments and make this about them. Really disrespectful guys. 

Wherever he is right now, I hope he's resting easy.


----------



## banjo2 (Jun 26, 2019)

cots said:


> I don't follow anyone or use social media in general.


A bulletin board isn't social media?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2019)

Etika loved Minecraft.


----------



## cots (Jun 26, 2019)

banjo2 said:


> A bulletin board isn't social media?



Not in the general sense. Social media is a relatively new term that encompasses sites like FB or Tweeter. BBS have those outdated by 20 some years. A BBS could be used on a social media site, but having a BBS doesn't make your site a social media site.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 26, 2019)

cots said:


> That's propaganda from YouTube users. I don't follow anyone or use social media in general. I've never heard of the guy and don't consider anyone simply a celebrity for having X number of followers on some crappy Internet site.


Well, if he's not a celebrity, what is he?


----------



## Beerus (Jun 26, 2019)

joycon boyz for life rip my n****


----------



## MagnesG (Jun 26, 2019)

Will miss his reaction videos, will also miss him chilling out on stream, entertaining the chats with random stuff.

He kept saying sorry in his last video. What a goddamn sad day. RIP though Etika ma boi.


----------



## Andalitez (Jun 26, 2019)

I think the first time I saw a video of his was when I was googling the tinfoil RCM method


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jun 26, 2019)

I didn't know Etika personally but he some awesome videos & as a matter of fact if it wasn't for him I wouldn't know about game imports. He was always making me laugh rip Etika


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 26, 2019)

I've been super sad about this all day. When I found out, I cried for a solid few hours and couldn't stop. After I finally stopped, I just entered a state of being a sad sack of shit, and I'm still in that state. I just wish I could have met him IRL and gotten to know him more personally, but location was a huge issue.
Rest in peace Desmond Daniel Amofah. Your journey has been, as you would say, a damn good one.


----------



## grey72 (Jun 26, 2019)

From what I can recall there's a very good chance that etika was being manipulated/brainwashed by a cult called "the Venus project". Dunno if they ended up pushing him over the edge or something, but he definitely didn't deserve to end up like this. RIP.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 26, 2019)

grey72 said:


> From what I can recall there's a very good chance that etika was being manipulated/brainwashed by a cult called "the Venus project". Dunno if they ended up pushing him over the edge or something, but he definitely didn't deserve to end up like this. RIP.


From what I remember, the Venus Project theory was confirmed false.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Jun 26, 2019)

grey72 said:


> From what I can recall there's a very good chance that etika was being manipulated/brainwashed by a cult called "the Venus project". Dunno if they ended up pushing him over the edge or something, but he definitely didn't deserve to end up like this. RIP.


What? Get out of here with those conspiracy theories. That's super disrespectful. Dude literally had a history of mental illness.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jun 26, 2019)

I honestly feel more bad for Desmond's family members and friends than Desmond himself. If he had serious mental health issues, why didn't he find actual help? Remember, this was the third time in a row, the 2nd time and the 3rd time weren't thay close off.


----------



## grey72 (Jun 26, 2019)

sks316 said:


> From what I remember, the Venus Project theory was confirmed false.


I wasn't aware of that, neither did I mean any disrespect. Sorry


----------



## Iamapirate (Jun 26, 2019)

This is really upsetting to me. I found Etika when looking for 3DS hacking scene videos in 2013 or 2014, and I've followed him ever since. A relatable, exuberant guy, and really down to earth. I know his shenanigans in the last few months were unpalatable for the most part, but the dude was really a good guy. You can see his moment of clarity in his last video, and that is what makes it sad most of all.

I'd like to thank him and his followers for all the years of entertainment and community. I'd like to thank GBATemp, because without this forum and the hacking scene, I never would have learned about Gateway and I never would have found Etika.

If you're depressed or even suicidal, just know that there are people that care about you and things can always get better.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Jun 26, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Is there a way to for me to remove this from my own personal view from the front page? I dont mean to sound disrespectful, I'm just a really empathetic/emotional person and reading this kind of thing really brings me down and makes me anxious.


And about that, *same.* This first wave is now done (server drama and hot news). Now comes wave 2: Etika's young and obnoxious fans doing shit and Youtubers that will make video after video after video that WON'T GET OUT of my recommended.


----------



## Super.Nova (Jun 26, 2019)

I'd like to encourage all of you to lend a hand to anyone you think is in need of emotional support.
For depression patients, a simple SMS or even a missed call would make a huge difference in their day.

Please do whatever minute effort you could spare as it's a whole lot for them.
My deepest condolences for Desmond's family, friends, followers and anybody who'd given a thought about him.


----------



## Zoskiethewiz (Jun 26, 2019)

Oh my god...


----------



## 71r3n (Jun 26, 2019)

Sicklyboy said:


> I'm really sad to hear this. I've been very closely following the events the past few days ever since he posted his suicide video note. I met the guy at AnimeNYC last year, and he was incredibly humble, chill, and just a super fucking awesome person to meet. It hits closer to home now because that took away the feeling of him "just being a YouTube personality" for me, and legitimize the fact that there is (well, was...) a living, breathing human behind the channel.
> 
> Gonna miss everything that he brings to the Nintendo community and his fan base. Gonna miss him.
> 
> ...



Never heard anything bout this guy, but when i see the picture u posted, i get the feeling, hes was already gone there.
Cant realy explain it in english, but that smile looks... forced to himself.

I wont say im sorry for him... cause im sorry for everyone else. Its always the same, soneone dies (after strugling for years, screaming for help with everything except his voice) and everyones like: poor guy/girl. But why now?
Now they are free. And were left here, with more and more unempathic (is this a real english word? xD) people.

Biggest problem of the world: today communication is 100percent talkin...


----------



## ov3rkill (Jun 26, 2019)

Depression is a serious illness. If you know someone or if you are suffering from depression, please seek help. My condolences goes to Erika's family.


----------



## Sheimi (Jun 26, 2019)

Please consider getting help if you are depressed or suicidal. I had a few friends suicide by OD. Talk to your friends, check up on them.


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Jun 26, 2019)

Oh my God how unfortunate, God bless his family and those who watched his YT and knew him.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Jun 26, 2019)

i speak from expierence and social media wil fuck up a person very fast ! people who are depressed and suicidal need to take extra magnesium i know because i was on the edge !! a good multivitamine with extra magnesium <emotions !! wil help allot


----------



## piratesephiroth (Jun 26, 2019)

drenal said:


> Remember that you are never alone, there is someone out there who cares about you


This is repeated everywhere and has never helped anyone but it sure makes you feel morally superior, doesn't it


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 26, 2019)

I never watched any of his videos, but I heard about his "suicide note" video from my brother who does. It's always a sad thing when someone dies young even if I don't know them. But even more so knowing that it could have been prevented. If only he had told someone so that they could get him the help he needed.


Sicklyboy said:


> I'm really sad to hear this. I've been very closely following the events the past few days ever since he posted his suicide video note. I met the guy at AnimeNYC last year, and he was incredibly humble, chill, and just a super fucking awesome person to meet. It hits closer to home now because that took away the feeling of him "just being a YouTube personality" for me, and legitimize the fact that there is (well, was...) a living, breathing human behind the channel.
> 
> Gonna miss everything that he brings to the Nintendo community and his fan base. Gonna miss him.
> 
> ...


What makes it NSFW?


----------



## eyeliner (Jun 26, 2019)

He had the courage I did not back in my day.

I understand him. May he find gis place wherever or whatever world he is on now.

Never saw his videos, didn't even know he existed until this news broke.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jun 26, 2019)

scroeffie1984 said:


> i speak from expierence and social media wil fuck up a person very fast ! people who are depressed and suicidal need to take extra magnesium i know because i was on the edge !! a good multivitamine with extra magnesium <emotions !! wil help allot


Yeah ever since Youtube changed its ways it made him emotionally ill. Thats just how it is to some ppl Youtube is like a stock market or a long term job, but they keep treating content creators like trash.


----------



## pasc (Jun 26, 2019)

>>*Depression is the inability to construct a future*<<

He seemed like a likable dude.

Still. Same as with Robin Williams. The people that seem most happy/golucky are the saddest clowns inside.

Bizarre. Unreal.

Ontopic: http://suicidetherippleeffect.com





drenal said:


> Remember that you are never alone, there is someone out there who cares about you


I'm waiting for the scientific proof on that xD (Unless we're talking friends/family)


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> Well, it is Maluma and your opinion against 30,000+



Your opinion here is completely irrelevant and means absolutely nothing. The youtube channel doesn't belong to you,it belonged to a dead man that deleted it before committing suicide because he no longer wanted it to be on the internet. The fact that you wish to override a dead man's dying wish really makes me question the content of your character. How entitled do you have to be to think that your opinion is worth more than the opinion of the person that actually owned the channel?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2019)

Maluma said:


> Your opinion here is completely irrelevant and means absolutely nothing. The youtube channel doesn't belong to you,it belonged to a dead man that deleted it before committing suicide because he no longer wanted it to be on the internet. The fact that you wish to override a dead mans dying wish really makes me question the content of your character. How entitled do you have to be to think that your opinion is worth more than the opinion of the person that actually owned the channel?


Again... it's you opinion again thousands... he had mental issues... more like your opinion here is the irrelevant one, the majority opinions will always win against minority, dude, don't be so salty, just accept it.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jun 26, 2019)

What a sad day, found out Etika committed suicide yesterday, also a friend from high school passed away yesterday.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> Again... it's you opinion again thousands... he had mental issues... more like your opinion here is the irrelevant one, the majority opinions will always win against minority, dude, don't be so salty, just accept it.



It's not your content,you have no right to it at all. I am not sure why you are failing to grasp this. How about we make a petition to change your mom's will so that someone else can inherit her estate? You can't just make petitions to take other people's stuff. That's just not how things work. I am not sure why you think you can make a petition to own someone else's things. Imagine if people could make a petition to steal your house. Society doesn't work that way and I have no idea what your parents taught you to make you think that is how things work.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2019)

Maluma said:


> It's not your content,you have no right to it at all. I am not sure why you are failing to grasp this. How about we make a petition to change your moms will so that someone else can inherit her estate? You can't just make petitions to take other peoples stuff. That's just not how things work. I am not sure why you think you can make a petition to own someone else's things. Imagine if people could make a petition to steal your house. Society doesn't work that way and I have no idea what your parents taught you to make you think that is how things work.


LOL that's entirely different, we are talking about a deceased person, not a living one, that will be a violation about his person's rights, so the only way you can stay in a disscusion is to mention the other person Mom? wow...

364K and rising up...


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 26, 2019)

I never heard of this man before yesterday. I send my condolences to his family, friends, and fans.

Sad to see someone go, but ultimately it was his choice and he felt that there was too much pain for him to want to continue in this world.

Anyone that says suicide is selfish and that the person should think of everyone else is truly the most selfish thing. When someone is so hurt that they consider ending their own life and others are more concerned about how they feel instead and how it affects them are part of the problem and why people do decide to take their own life.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> LOL that's entirely different, we are talking about a deceased person, not a living one, that will be a violation about his person's rights, so the only way you can stay in a disscusion is to mention the other person Mom? wow...
> 
> 364K and rising up...



I'm not sure if you are trolling right now or if you really lack the capacity to reason this through. The content belonged to a dead person, said dead person deleted HIS content because he did NOT want it on the internet anymore. It is NOT your content for you to decide what happens to it. How would you feel if someone made a petition to remove you from your family's will so they could keep your property? You can't just make petitions to steal other people's things.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 26, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> LOL that's entirely different, we are talking about a deceased person, not a living one, that will be a violation about his person's rights, so the only way you can stay in a disscusion is to mention the other person Mom? wow...
> 
> 364K and rising up...


Ok, so once a person is dead we are allowed to go through their pockets and take whatever we want?  I know that is not exactly the same, but it is still not showing respect for the deceased person. Stop thinking about yourself and what you want. This was this mans last statement to make and it should be respected.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2019)

Maluma said:


> I'm not sure if you are trolling right now or if you really lack the capacity to reason this through. The content belonged to a dead person, said dead person deleted HIS content because he did NOT want it on the internet anymore. It is NOT your content for you to decide what happens to it. How would you feel if someone made a petition to remove you from your family's will so they could keep your property? You can't just make petitions to steal other people's things.


Not troling, just facts, i was a great fan of Etika, i watched every video of him, so... were you a fan of him...? you can feel his loss? i'm pretty sure you aren't.



DeadlyFoez said:


> Ok, so once a person is dead we are allowed to go through their pockets and take whatever we want?  I know that is not exactly the same, but it is still not showing respect for the deceased person. Stop thinking about yourself and what you want. This was this mans last statement to make and it should be respected.


It's not disrespect, he had problems, mental issues, i respect his final words, it is not something for maliciousness, it is something to remember his legacy, what he was. Showing no respect is the memes around the ''Smash Ultimate Hell'' Facebook group, that disrespectful, this is not, is completely the opposite.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 26, 2019)

I understand completely why you want the videos back. I know if my favorite youtuber or celeb died then I would want to be able to watch their stuff all over again. In the end, if the family says 'No', then it will no longer matter what anyone else thinks or any damn online petition makes. Will you respect it if the family says 'No'?

I will tell you what though... I am positive all of his videos have been mirrored somewhere else. If you want them bad enough I am sure you can find them, download them, and keep them to yourself.


----------



## scroeffie1984 (Jun 26, 2019)

being alone can also give you dipression etc because we came from a tribe long time ago ,being alone is dangerous etc in the wild !! now we live a social media life its fake there is no humans connection anymore ! in amsterdam half mil of people are and feel lonely !! how is this possible its because of social media /porn/ media etc etc .people are loosing bit by bit that human connection we had back in the day the ego is getting bigger and bigger .and again iam speaking from expereince because iam alone i am a social person but people dont want to be social with because of my outside so..... i stay alone it is what it is


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I understand completely why you want the videos back. I know if my favorite youtuber or celeb died then I would want to be able to watch their stuff all over again. In the end, if the family says 'No', then it will no longer matter what anyone else thinks or any damn online petition makes. Will you respect it if the family says 'No'?
> 
> I will tell you what though... I am positive all of his videos have been mirrored somewhere else. If you want them bad enough I am sure you can find them, download them, and keep them to yourself.


You sure his family doesn't want his channel back...?


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 26, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> You sure his family doesn't want his channel back...?


They may, IDK. I never heard of him before yesterday. I still don't know anything about him really nor am I going to bother reading more into it than a few posts on this thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> They may, IDK. I never heard of him before yesterday. I still don't know anything about him really nor am I going to bother reading more into it than a few posts on this thread.


Well, if you are going to say something, have some evidence to backup your claim.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 26, 2019)

I did not make any claims of anything. I assume you are referring to this
" In the end, if the family says 'No', then it will no longer matter what anyone else thinks or any damn online petition makes. Will you respect it if the family says 'No'?"

And if thats the case, that is not a statement claiming anything. Notice the using of the word 'if'. I take it you don't do any programming.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2019)

Elalexyzoner said:


> Well, if you are going to say something, have some evidence to backup your claim.



It doesn't matter what his family wants. He already stated he DOES NOT want his videos up. If you want to go against his wishes you have NO respect for him(probably not for anyone tbh). You clearly struggle with boundaries as you seem to feel entitled to other people's wants specially when it pertains to things that THEY created. You do NOT own these videos, you can't make a petition to take ownership of someone else's property. What part of that can you not understand?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I did not make any claims of anything. I assume you are referring to this
> " In the end, if the family says 'No', then it will no longer matter what anyone else thinks or any damn online petition makes. Will you respect it if the family says 'No'?"
> 
> And if thats the case, that is not a statement claiming anything. Notice the using of the word 'if'. I take it you don't do any programming.


Well... if his family doesn't want it, it can't be helped.


Maluma said:


> It doesn't matter what his family wants. He already stated he DOES NOT want his videos up. If you want to go against his wishes you have NO respect for him(probably not for anyone tbh). You clearly struggle with boundaries as you seem to feel entitled to other people's wants specially when it pertains to things that THEY created. You do NOT own these videos, you can't make a petition to take ownership of someone else's property. What part of that can you not understand?


IT IS NOT TO TAKE OWNERSHIP, it is just like to remain, just like Yoteslaya Channel, Maybe no one here agrees with me, but there are a lot out there who does, i'm just protecting what i think, and as i said before, majority wins, and, you will forget thread in like 3 or 4 days, we will not forget Etika.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jun 26, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> What makes it NSFW?



The hoodie that I'm wearing lol


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 26, 2019)

Sicklyboy said:


> The hoodie that I'm wearing lol


 I didn't even notice. Not something I would ever wear.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jun 26, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> NO NO NO THIS HAS TO BE FAKE! THERE CAN'T BE ANOTHER DEAD CELEBRITY! THERE JUST CAN'T BE!


Celebrity?  Far from!  This is the 1st I heard of him.


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 26, 2019)

Cylent1 said:


> Celebrity?  Far from!  This is the 1st I heard of him.


Etika was well known in the gaming community, therefore, he is, by definition, a celebrity.


----------



## eriol33 (Jun 26, 2019)

Mental health is a serious stuff. I wish he had looked for help.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jun 26, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> Etika was well known in the gaming community, therefore, he is, by definition, a celebrity.


In that case I am a video game celebrity too,  I have been playing for 40 +years!


----------



## Rabbid4240 (Jun 26, 2019)

Cylent1 said:


> In that case I am a video game celebrity too,  I have been playing for 40 +years!


ok i give up (you really live up to your custom title)


----------



## AdenTheThird (Jun 26, 2019)

What an awful way to go. When people think of suicide or personal harm, they are thinking selfishly, only wanting to eliminate their own worries, doubts, and depressions from their own life, when in fact, they usually do not take into account what that will do to others...
My condolences. If anyone needs to talk, please PM me. I'm all ears.


----------



## crow132 (Jun 26, 2019)

the worst part of all, is that this could have been avoided

it was obvious he was going through hard times, but his fans decided to use clown emotes instead of lending him a hand

keep this always in mind, internet toxicity IS real toxicity, think about ur actions


----------



## Cylent1 (Jun 26, 2019)

SexySpai said:


> ok i give up (you really live up to your custom title)


I am glad you recognize!


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 26, 2019)

Cylent1 said:


> I am glad you recognize!


i'm the community smart arse buddy


----------



## osirisjem (Jun 26, 2019)

Bridges don't kill people, people kill people.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jun 26, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> i'm the community smart arse buddy


Just because I am over 40 does not mean you need to type in extra small letters. 
Also WTF do you wan't my credit card info for? I will give that to you after I give it to your mom!


----------



## Borjitasstoi (Jun 26, 2019)

i never watch his conent and i am not eager fan of this guy but i met this person from memes of when he becoming mad and put a random reaction of a videogame but in reality its not the game 

you can tell everyone everything goes fine but you are the only one know what feelings are in your mind


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jun 26, 2019)

AdenTheThird said:


> What an awful way to go. When people think of suicide or personal harm, they are thinking selfishly, only wanting to eliminate their own worries, doubts, and depressions from their own life, when in fact, they usually do not take into account what that will do to others...
> My condolences. If anyone needs to talk, please PM me. I'm all ears.


Good job Issac Newton. You figured it all out. A person that commits suicide is selfish.

You are part of the problem.

Someone is so hurt that they go and end their life and you can only think of that it was a selfish thing to do. Talk about adding insult to injury. "You were so hurt by this world and just wanted your pain to end, you selfish piece of shit".


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 26, 2019)

DeadlyFoez said:


> Good job Issac Newton. You figured it all out. A person that commits suicide is selfish.
> 
> You are part of the problem.
> 
> Someone is so hurt that they go and end their life and you can only think of that it was a selfish thing to do. Talk about adding insult to injury. "You were so hurt by this world and just wanted your pain to end, you selfish piece of shit".



Most people won't understand suicide until they have reached that level of depression themselves. Most people here live privileged lives where their parents protect them from the world and they have no idea what suffering is like. There are people that go through unimaginable things that leave permanent emotional scars that won't ever heal. Suicide is something that is impossible to explain to sheltered children of GBAtemp.


----------



## Ian095 (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm going to miss Etika. I loved his streams and would always tune in, made my life less boring having him there.
I wish more was done for him, I'm sure a lot of us wish we had done more to potentially prevent this.
Every Nintendo Direct, Smash Direct even will never be the same without his reactions. 
Having seen his apology video it's truly heartbreaking especially with how he felt about his legacy and having let everyone down.
Here's hoping he's in a better place now, reunited with his brother.
I can't help but tear up over this, I didn't know him personally but his online presence had a huge impact on me and many others.
Rest in peace, Desmond.


----------



## Deleted_413010 (Jun 27, 2019)

I heard about this in a couple places. Apparently whenever he had a mental breakdown people just laughed or some shit. If your one of the people who did that then fuck you you sick son of a bitch I hope you die in hell


----------



## Ian095 (Jun 27, 2019)

TheTechWiz25 said:


> I heard about this in a couple places. Apparently whenever he had a mental breakdown people just laughed or some shit. If your one of the people who did that then fuck you you sick son of a bitch I hope you die in hell



I never participated in it but all of his streams since his mental breakdown (that had the police take him out of his apartment) had people spamming the clown emoji. For the most part, he seemed to shrug it off during the streams, so I didn't think it was bothering him but I guess that was a part of what ultimately got to him in the end. It sucks, I left sensible comments on his streams and if I had known better that he was on edge I definitely would've left a lot more supportive comments throughout. I knew he was going through shit I just didn't believe he would take his own life. I feel that even Keemstar taking him on to DramaAlert to listen to him preach nonsensical things didn't help at all either. If anything it made the situation far worse for Etika. I can't say anyone in particular is at fault though and many people did offer help and support to Desmond during these times. It's just unfortunate that he was going through a lot, wasn't mentally fully there and in the end he felt like he had to end it all because it became too much for him. I wish as a fan I had reached out to him more, earlier in the year I thought of reaching out to him on Twitter but he was pushing people away during those times. I hate knowing how the world works that Desmond will eventually be forgotten like everyone else, I just wish he was still here with us. Maybe those who clowned him will think twice before their actions now suggesting they even actually cared to begin with. It's really saddening, he didn't deserve this at all. I really wish more was done for him so he could still be here with us now. If I ever have any thought that someone is going through similar stuff to Desmond, I'm for sure for now on going to do my absolute best to get in touch with them and offer them help and advice, it really breaks my heart that I didn't do more to try reach Desmond, while there was still time.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 27, 2019)

I read on a different website that he posted pornography on youtube and got demonetized. Is this true?


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 27, 2019)

altorn said:


> People kept insisting he was faking it too... RIP


That's the problem with the Internet. Somebody says they want to kill themself and people will call them a liar and an attention whore if they don't do it.


----------



## DuoForce (Jun 27, 2019)

Now this may sound wrong but... I think it’s a good thing that he is dead. Not because I hated him, but because he was suffering from MAJOR mental illness. He is now free from this world. He can now rest. Ride in Paradise, Desmond. Enjoy your eternal rest. I’m glad your suffering is over.


----------



## Ian095 (Jun 27, 2019)

Maluma said:


> I read on a different website that he posted pornography on youtube and got demonetized. Is this true?



He's had two previous channels I believe in which he got banned from for posting porn and hentai. From what I remember he got banned from Twitch too. His most recent channel is still there but of course, he never saved his streams after and had never uploaded any other content on it so it's just blank. I feel for him, he wasn't in a good place but rules are rules. I wish YouTube would at least bring back his original channel it had some amazing content on it but knowing them, highly doubtful despite there being a petition for it.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 27, 2019)

Maluma said:


> I read on a different website that he posted pornography on youtube and got demonetized. Is this true?


He spammed pornography to his first YouTube channel, EWNetwork, in an effort to get it terminated. It was, indeed, deleted due to violations of YouTube's Community Guidelines. Some think this is because he disliked his network, BroadbandTV, but others think it was part of the mental illness.
He later made a second channel, EtikaFRFX, which was also deleted because he spammed NSFW content to it.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jun 27, 2019)

Disclaimer: This post is not meant to be derogatory of him. may he rest in peace.

I actually met him once in person about a year ago. I dont know if at the time his issues were starting to really get to him but my interaction with him was jarring to say the least. We were in a very public setting with a lot of people and can tell you that he came off as different IRL than behind the camera. However it never struck me as mean spirited but someone who was dealing with problems. I actually watched and enjoyed a few of his vids before all of the controversies started. I remember telling my friends how I walked away with my interaction feeling that he was saying some things in public that i didnt expect a known youtuber to say  (again not going to bad mouth him, it just seemed different from the person you saw in his channel)

regardless. May he rest in peace and if anybody is ever having an issue with depression, please seek someone to help! Things may feel hopeless but you are not alone!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

Over *14.909 views*.NOW he has his attention.......
...even if it is too late.

Where were his "friends" when he needed them most ....

Shame on humanity......


----------



## YamiZee (Jun 27, 2019)

Maluma said:


> I read on a different website that he posted pornography on youtube and got demonetized. Is this true?


"Demonetized". If YouTube deleting the entirety of his channel and videos count as demonetization then sure.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 27, 2019)

Depression is not a disease you can get like a flu. There is either an existential crisis behind it or the person lost something and couldn't deal with it. Neither of these two things are an "ilness".

Did he delete the videos himself or was it done by youtube? I know youtube has been deleting many channels resently but I don't think his could be one of them.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jun 27, 2019)

It brought me a good amount of pain to see somebody I wanted to be okay, leave this world. Especially when he brought so much joy. 

It's hard to accept his death. Even as somebody personally that deals with suicidal thoughts and tendencies, it's never a good option. He was simply a man who thought he did do many bad things that didn't deserve forgiveness. He was in pain yet nobody could help him. That's more painful than his own death. 

I'm no religious person, but I do hope he can finally rest, without pain.


----------



## PrincessLillie (Jun 27, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Over *14.909 views*.NOW he has his attention.......
> ...even if it is too late.
> 
> Where were his "friends" when he needed them most ....
> ...


He was never after attention, _he was mentally ill. Mental illness is no joke._

About his friends, he blocked them all on social media and pushed away any help. His fans called the cops and got him put in mental hospitals, but he was released every time. There was literally nothing anybody could do.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Depression is not a disease you can get like a flu. There is either an existential crisis behind it or the person lost something and couldn't deal with it. Neither of these two things are an "ilness".
> 
> Did he delete the videos himself or was it done by youtube? I know youtube has been deleting many channels resently but I don't think his could be one of them.


If you mean his old channels, those were deleted because he uploaded porn on them. The concerning video was deleted by youtube.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Jun 27, 2019)

sks316 said:


> About his friends, he blocked them all on social media



Blocking someone on social media isn't a valid excuse. Anyone can easily open up incognito mode or just make a new account to contact him.



sks316 said:


> There was literally nothing anybody could do.


Check up on him daily?


----------



## Instandhaltung (Jun 27, 2019)

DuoForce said:


> Now this may sound wrong but... I think it’s a good thing that he is dead. Not because I hated him, but because he was suffering from MAJOR mental illness. He is now free from this world. He can now rest. Ride in Paradise, Desmond. Enjoy your eternal rest. I’m glad your suffering is over.



It is also a mental illness that can be treated! There are literally dozens of treatments available. Talking can help, therapy can help, medication may help as well. There are millions of people who wanted to kill themselves and who were saved. Saying that death is unavoidable when you have depression is just negligent.


----------



## Redhorse (Jun 27, 2019)

leon315 said:


> Guess there's something u can't buy with money or fame: it's HAPPINESS.



Probably the most important words on this page, next to 'get help if you need it' and most people prolly glazed over it without a second thought...

It's something that comes from _within_, not some thing some one tells you, and not something you take, smoke, ingest, eat, buy, wear etc...if it came from _outside_ you, it's temporary, fleeting and most likely comes with a visible as well as a [hidden] cost.
Worlds greatest lie isn't the check is in the mail, it is..*.'I'll be happy when...'*
Fin


----------



## Broduskii (Jun 28, 2019)

Instandhaltung said:


> It is also a mental illness that can be treated! There are literally dozens of treatments available. Talking can help, therapy can help, medication may help as well. There are millions of people who wanted to kill themselves and who were saved. Saying that death is unavoidable when you have depression is just negligent.


I have been dealing with my own mental health issues for a bit now. I take medication and have gone to therapy, but my biggest support and source of strength are my friends and family. The love that they give me helps me so much.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2019)

Haha!


----------



## weatMod (Jun 28, 2019)

ok now this YouTube censorship thing has gone too far....
the lengths Youtube will go to to get rid of its creators


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Jun 28, 2019)

weatMod said:


> ok now this YouTube censorship thing has gone too far....
> the lengths Youtube will go to to get rid of its creators


As sad as it might sound, from YouTubes POV there is little to criticize. They have an automated system, Etika uploaded NSFW content to his channel and as per the rules, YouTube removed his channel after 3 strikes.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jun 29, 2019)

This can happen when you live without a purpose, and/or when you try to escape from pain. I hope he knew, God had a purpose for him, a very great purpose: to help people, the whole world, and possibly stop incidents like this, by following him.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jun 29, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Why did he kill himself?
> 
> I am 30 years old close to his age.


Because he didn't think his life had a purpose anymore, or in Atheistic terms: he *REALIZED*(<Not true) his life didn't have a purpose anymore. I say that because atheism (what is mostly taught and encouraged) teaches that life is meaningless, so atheism encouraged this. But God (Yahweh) always has a purpose for us all because He knows we need one, He's awesome. Don't you think so too? (I hope and pray so.)


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 29, 2019)

Fates-Blade-900 said:


> Because he didn't think his life had a purpose anymore, or in Atheistic terms: he *REALIZED*(<Not true) his life didn't have a purpose anymore. I say that because atheism (what is mostly taught and encouraged) teaches that life is meaningless, so atheism encouraged this.


I think you meant nihilism... actually, it is the dictionary definition of what you said.


----------



## Fates-Blade-900 (Jun 29, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> I think you meant nihilism... actually, it is the dictionary definition of what you said.


I used atheism to put a spotlight on the teaching that there is no God, which can easily lead to immorality.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NeoSlyde said:


> Rest In Peace...
> 
> If everyone took him seriously he would be probably still here...
> I saw some trolls... like fuck them...
> For example: https://twitter.com/oxyygin/status/1141597942551330816?s=21


The person who made that acted like a despicable punk.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fates-Blade-900 said:


> Because he didn't think his life had a purpose anymore, or in Atheistic terms: he *REALIZED*(<Not true) his life didn't have a purpose anymore. I say that because atheism (what is mostly taught and encouraged) teaches that life is meaningless, so atheism encouraged this. But God (Yahweh) always has a purpose for us all because He knows we need one, He's awesome. Don't you think so too? (I hope and pray so.)


So praying for God alone is not enough, taking care of your older parents, taking them to there grave after they day. There are always something to do. I was useless once but I took care of me mother when she got sick, I stopped my education for sometime for her, did I plan it or know this is my purpose or what my future purposes are, NO, after that I became useless again did I kill myself, No. God always give you pain/test you can handle. God will always reply if you believed in him or not, if you said God this pain is too much for please take it away from me, he will. I don't have friends and I am a virgin gay, my test in life is not having friends because social life is not for everyone so mine is being gay. The future is dark for me but would I kill my self, no. Wait for purposes people don't rush, it is not always clear.


Yeah this material world is meaningless until life give it a meaning.
this world doesn't exist until I open my eyes to see it. imagine this world without life and something to see, is it here?


----------



## Mythical (Jun 29, 2019)

Sad news, I hope this brings more awareness to issues like this and resources available.


NeoSlyde said:


> Rest In Peace...
> 
> If everyone took him seriously he would be probably still here...
> I saw some trolls... like fuck them...
> For example: https://twitter.com/oxyygin/status/1141597942551330816?s=21


Savage comment section on that. Deserves it


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 29, 2019)

Acting in a way that will secure the survival (and ideally well-being) of your own kind (be it your family, extended family, nation or even mankind) is enough of a purpose. No opinion about God required.

Imagine you are in a desert and there is only little spots of resources/water here and there. Other than that, there is only sand as far as the eye can see. Somebody who thinks life is pointless without God or an ultimate reason is like a person who does not even try to move ahead in the desert. And even if there is nothing but sand at the end, at least you had an adventure and kept trying instead of staying where you are, waiting for death.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 29, 2019)

To me God=limits, people who don't have limits can do anything that is wrong more easily I think and kill them selfs too very easily.

Limits and standards are good too.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 29, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> To me God=limits, people who don't have limits can do anything that is wrong more easily I think and kill them selfs too very easily.
> 
> Limits and standards are good too.


Do you believe in a specific God or just a higher power?
You are right that the lack of belief in a God can promote bad acts. But so can the believe in a God (especially a monotheistic belief).


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 29, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Do you believe in a specific God or just a higher power?
> You are right that the lack of belief in a God can promote bad acts. But so can the believe in a God (especially a monotheistic belief).


One God of course.

God believers could expand their love and knowledge without killing but unfortunately they do. Sometimes people just don't want this love.

Also not every God believer warrior is a true believers. Maybe it is his job or something.

Iraqi soldiers in 90s killed alot families but the ones who came to my family didn't.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 29, 2019)

As harsh as it sounds, the claim that every person has a purpose, is simply disproven by the fact that children die.
Since you believe in a specific God, don't you wonder why he condemns your homosexuality even though you didn't choose to be gay? It's been pretty much proven that gay men are gay due to genes.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 29, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> As harsh as it sounds, the claim that every person has a purpose, is simply disproven by the fact that children die.
> Since you believe in a specific God, don't you wonder why he condemns your homosexuality even though you didn't choose to be gay? It's been pretty much proven that gay men are gay due to genes.


Did you see the prove? The food industry paied doctors to say sugar is fine haha.

Those who support us gays are here for the money only so that you can buy their albums.

Those who doesn't support gays, their career get killed too. Isn't this a war too?

Being gay is the ultimate test, will I live it or not just like any sin.


----------



## WD_GASTER2 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fates-Blade-900 said:


> Because he didn't think his life had a purpose anymore, or in Atheistic terms: he *REALIZED*(<Not true) his life didn't have a purpose anymore. I say that because atheism (what is mostly taught and encouraged) teaches that life is meaningless, so atheism encouraged this. But God (Yahweh) always has a purpose for us all because He knows we need one, He's awesome. Don't you think so too? (I hope and pray so.)



Respectfully i disagree. i tend to lean towards agnostic and life has plenty of meaning. its one of those things you only get a single shot at  if you ask me so I intent to live it plenty (I have suffered from depression before and all I can tell people is to seek help! you are never alone on this.)


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jun 29, 2019)

Could you please tell me about your depression? I really want to know.

Is that you imagine your past and think are this and that because if it? And then cry.

Why don't you people accept sadness and lost, it is part of life.

There are two future sadness I am ready for. These two I know they are coming.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 29, 2019)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Did you see the prove?


There has been a study published this year which suggests that the same genes which cause men to be gay also make women more desirable. So if it shows up in a woman, its evolutionary beneficial, if it shows up in a man, it is a disadvantage regarding reproduction. However, we can probably assume that throughout history (especially since civilisation) gay men also fathered children and hid their real desires.



Mohammed2935 said:


> Being gay is the ultimate test, will I live it or not just like any sin.



I find it sad that you assume it is sinful due to your religion. I don't know if lesbians are also stigmatised in your country, but theoretically, you could marry a lesbian, have children with her and still have a somewhat open marriage. Just a thought (not sure what a lesbian would think about that).



Mohammed2935 said:


> Those who support us gays are here for the money only so that you can buy their albums.


Maybe. But I don't support you. I think you have a right to live the way you want and be left alone with regards to moral judgement.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Jun 29, 2019)

I think that religious beliefs could have prevented Etika's suicide (if he really did it because of depression).
That's why I increasingly favor a laisser-faire attitude towards religion, i.e. let them spout nonsense for the sake of calming people down.
But then it also leads to the views we just witnessed being unchallanged.


----------

